# Pre made lionel layouts



## FISHERBOY (Apr 22, 2010)

JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD BUY A PRE MADE LAYOUT, I'M NOT TO HANDY WHEN IT COME TO BUILDING, I CKECKED MY LOCLA LIONEL DEALER BUT THEY ARE SO EXPENSIVE 6,500


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I really do not know FisherBoy... What size are you looking for? How much do you care about scenery? Detailed prebuilt layouts are always expensive... Maybe you could contact this guy: http://cgi.ebay.com/Layout-customtr...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a59a0aac3

You could always try Craigslist too...


----------



## nicholasgramma (Apr 24, 2010)

I wanted to reply to your message about buying layouts. The place is called Lloyd's Layouts-We see them at all the train expos-they are really cool-We are in the process of ordering ours now for an HO scale. Here's the website-Lloyds layouts.com or 562-470-6767. They are very resonably priced.

Hope this helps.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You have to be patient and try craigslist. Someone will move and look to sell a layout. THey go 300 to 500 for a smaller one. Unless you are particular and want a custon job. Just search layout, Lionel or MTH or O scale. To me that's the best deal. A couple of handy friends and you can move one.


----------

